
A Fun Little JSON Murder Mystery With IE 9 - robconery
http://wekeroad.com/2011/10/24/a-fun-little-json-murder-mystery-with-ie9
======
judofyr
It's not valid JSON (according to the specification) if it's not encoded in
UTF-8. Any parser should assume that it's UTF-8 before it starts parsing it;
ignoring any other charset settings.

